# Newbie Advice-First Exotic Mammal



## Saturate141 (Jan 21, 2011)

OK guys, I'd like some advice.

I have had 3 dwarf hamsters in the past and have enjoyed keeping them all, however I've been looking around the Internet and I've seen some even more interesting little critters. Sugar gliders, Short tailed oppossums, Hedgehogs, even Skunks! I'm new to the whole idea of keeping unusual mammals but the idea really appeals to me.

This'd be my first exotic mammal so I'd like some advice on which would be best suited for my situation. Overall cost preferably shouldn't be over £300 and I'll have about 6-7 hours a day at home to give it as much attention and care as it needs, and all weekend free.

Sugar gliders are particularly appealin, lol.

So guys, can you think of any suggestions?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

you are gonna struggle to find gliders & set up for under £300 
they are sociable animals & should be kept in pairs , even without set up you would be extremely lucky to fall on a pair at that price .
pygmy hedgehogs on the other hand come in well in budget :2thumb:
hog=£75-150 (unless you want something special)
viv / zoozone & heat, stat etc = depends on who you know or what you have lying round but shop bought 4'viv & heat source & stat should still keep you in budget

also hoggies are great pets if given the time needed 


alternatively if you are pretty set on sugar gliders then have you looked at african pygmy dormice ?
not the same but they look similar & are fun to keep & watch 
pricewise though , you can get a small colony & decent set up for under £100


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Africa pygmy hedgehogs get my vote as well... I'm going to collect another 2 this afternoon


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I know they're not really that exotic, but you'd be hard pushed to find a more fun pet than a couple of ferrets. They're cheap to get, love to play, can be litter trained and sleep for about 18 hrs a day, leaving you 6 to have fun with them :2thumb:

















Just a suggestion


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I know they're not really that exotic, but you'd be hard pushed to find a more fun pet than a couple of ferrets. They're cheap to get, love to play, can be litter trained and sleep for about 18 hrs a day, leaving you 6 to have fun with them :2thumb:
> image
> image
> 
> Just a suggestion


 

Nice fellas!
Sorry to hijack........

Dave.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> I know they're not really that exotic, but you'd be hard pushed to find a more fun pet than a couple of ferrets. They're cheap to get, love to play, can be litter trained and sleep for about 18 hrs a day, leaving you 6 to have fun with them :2thumb:
> image
> image
> 
> Just a suggestion


This!


----------



## Saturate141 (Jan 21, 2011)

OK my mind's set on those African Pygmy Dormice, so adorable =D

But....man, I can't find them ANYWHERE, let alone over here in SW England/ East Wales (I live right on the border, between Newport, Bristol and Cardiff-should be a decent place to find exotics right? In between three major cities? Apparantley it isn't, I seem to be in kinda a dry spot as far as exotics go =( Shame) Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where I can get them?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Nice fellas!
> Sorry to hijack........
> 
> Dave.


Ta mate!

Would love to see pics of your skunks and opossum 

Chris


----------



## Peebles (Jan 25, 2011)

Awwww le ferrets are cutes 

They do smell a bit though sometimes  well the blokes do anyway but thats typical


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Peebles said:


> Awwww le ferrets are cutes
> 
> They do smell a bit though sometimes  well the blokes do anyway but thats typical


I find that APH poo smells much worse than my ferrets do! Thing is, in my experience, most exotic mammals smell in one way or another...but we love 'em anyway


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> I know they're not really that exotic, but you'd be hard pushed to find a more fun pet than a couple of ferrets. They're cheap to get, love to play, can be litter trained and sleep for about 18 hrs a day, leaving you 6 to have fun with them :2thumb:
> image
> image
> 
> Just a suggestion


Perfect suggestion Chris! I so miss my ferrets! They are such fun little bundles of energy, you can house them indoors or outdoors, they can be trained to do tricks, will walk on a lead, they are easy to keep, & there are always loads of them in rescue centres in need of a home.


----------



## YorkshireExotics (Jan 27, 2011)

I sell suggies at affordable prices to vetted people .. but I wouldnt recommend them for a first time exotic.. perhaps a duprasi or acacia rat ??


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotta throw degus into the mix. Are they exotic enough? For your budget you could afford a colony (min. 2 but more is good if they're together and same sex) and a really nice cage with all the accessories. They're intelligent, active, can be trained, don't smell and v. cheap to maintain. Also very hardy.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

i would go for chinchillas rather than degus i love them my degu were crazy


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

i would deffo go with the african pygmy dormice... look just like tiny suggies!


----------

